# Help identify frame by chainguard bracket?



## koma93 (May 17, 2022)

Just trying to ID this frame before spending too much time on it. Believed it to be a Schwinn Typhoon but the chainguard bracket on the frame is not like others I’ve seen on Genuine Schwinn frames  any ideas what it could be? Also had the built in kickstand and rear hand brake mounting holes??


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 17, 2022)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## J-wagon (May 17, 2022)

Not sure what it is, but not Schwinn.


----------



## koma93 (May 17, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Not sure what it is, but not Schwinn.



Bummer! Appreciate the response


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2022)

Looks like an original Hungarian Schwinn frame to me. Late 80's early 90's.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 17, 2022)

koma93 said:


> Bummer! Appreciate the response



I'm with Gt  much later Schwinn , I seem to remember someone mentioned a different bracket being on the real late ones


----------



## HEMI426 (May 17, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2022)

I'm going to update. Since the rear mounting bracket on the Hungarian pieces was on the stamped drop out plate, I'm guessing this is a 2000 era Taiwan Schwinn frame with the bracket welded on an inch or so from the drop out. Position is more visible on the girls frame.


----------



## koma93 (May 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'm going to update. Since the rear mounting bracket on the Hungarian pieces was on the stamped drop out plate, I'm guessing this is a 2000 era Taiwan Schwinn frame with the bracket welded on an inch or so from the drop out. Position is more visible on the girls frame.





GTs58 said:


> I'm going to update. Since the rear mounting bracket on the Hungarian pieces was on the stamped drop out plate, I'm guessing this is a 2000 era Taiwan Schwinn frame with the bracket welded on an inch or so from the drop out. Position is more visible on the girls fra
> 
> 
> GTs58 said:
> ...



Thank you for this I think you might be right looks like the same bracket and placement. Also has the bigger seat tube diameter than older Schwinns. I bought a vintage Hollywood with the intention of using all the parts off it but quickly realized that the sizes were different on this frame. Wonder what made me think this was something earlier? Well now to find a proper vintage frame for my build! Really appreciate all the fast responses!!


----------



## J-wagon (May 17, 2022)

My bad... I saw the welds and thought very unschwinn looking. Didn't think about these other Schwinns.


----------



## koma93 (May 17, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> My bad... I saw the welds and thought very unschwinn looking. Didn't think about these other Schwinns.



No worries. Was getting discouraged as even the 80s Schwinn Cruisers still had the classic looking frame welds! At least I wasn’t lied to when they said it was a Schwinn, just didn’t say what era 😂


----------

